# hassle free goose



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My simplest goose recipe, and everyone likes it. I make it while hunting on the road.

Cut up the goose breasts against the grain, about 1/4" thick strips. I do this at night, and throw them in saltwater to soak overnight. Than when I wake up around 4 a.m. for the day, I drain the blood thoroughly....and throw the strips in the crock pot and cover with BBQ sauce and turn on low. Usually takes around 4 hours or so.

Throw them on a bun and you'd be surprised at how good the sammy's are. I've yet to find a nonbeliever. :smile:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I will have to testify to this. I never thought goose could taste so good. After a long morning in the slough those sandwhiches really hit the spot!!! Right Robert?!!

_________________
Eric Hustad
Fishing and Big Game Director
Nodak Outdoors Field Staff
NodakOutdoors.com

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-07 20:09 ]


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

why do you soak them in saltwater?

I wonder how this would taste with pheasant
just looking for more pheasant ideas, got any?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I soak them in saltwater to help get out the blood. The less amount of blood, the less amount of game taste (I like game taste, but most don't...gotta serve 'em how everyone likes 'em).

Here's how I made my last pheasant, and it turned out good. Again, this is a crock pot recipe.

~~I filled the crock pot with 2 cans of cream of chicken, with half water/half milk.

~~I put two full pheasant breasts, including the bone, in the crock pot.

~~I added 1 1/2 in. potatoes squares, carrots, broccoli, mushrooms, or any other veggies you'd like.

~~I added 3 bay leaves, some curry seasoning, Lawry's seasoning and pepper to taste.

~~Leave it on low for about 3-4 hours, this won't allow the milk to curdle.

The meat falls right off the breast bone. My girlfriend hates any game I bring home, but she ate this one up.

Enjoy. :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Tried the BBQ goose recipe with 1 bottle of Kraft BBQ, 1 cup of Bullseye BBQ, and 1 cup of orange juice--very tasty.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris...I also add a little baking soda with the salt to draw out the gaminess.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Chris, you're going to make a wonderful wife to your recent betrothed. But like I said, get those hunting passes in writing.....NOW!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)




----------

